# Quotes



## MaxiMe (Jun 15, 2011)

I've seen most folks have quotes or tag lines in their sig so my curious mind thinks ..What are your favorite MA related quotes?

"Son you never Start a fight, but you Damn well better finish it!"


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't let your mouth write a check that your body can't cash.


----------



## Nomad (Jun 15, 2011)

"Sweat is weakness leaving the body"

--- also sometimes substituted with "Pain..."


----------



## Big Don (Jun 15, 2011)

Train hard, fight hard and win, train easy fight easy and die
Strike first strike hard
 [FONT=&quot]If your opponent is fast you must be faster or smarter.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]An armed man will kill an unarmed man with monotonous regularity[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]Where there is only a choice between cowardice and violence, I would advise violence[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]You can't always be the strongest or fastest. You can be the toughest.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]Never do an enemy a small injury[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]When in a fight, hit first, hit hard and hit often[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]It's not the size of the dog in the fight; it's the size of the fight in the dog.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]Do not hit at all if it can be avoided, but never hit softly[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]Swearing was invented as a compromise between running away and fighting[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]Know and use all your capabilities. If you don't, sooner or later, some guy who does use them all will kick your ***.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot] Only a warrior chooses pacifism; others are condemned to it. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I love quotes, did you notice?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Nomad (Jun 15, 2011)

Cry in the dojo, laugh on the battlefield.


----------



## MaxiMe (Jun 16, 2011)

@ Big Don

Aim small miss small.
If it's worth hitting once it's worth hitting repeatedly.

Just a few more to add to the collection


----------

